# Biggest widest 18in tire



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

How wide is the wheel?


----------



## Dwnsouthboi89 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I'm running 225/45/18 tires but I was found a great deal for 255/45/18


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I've yet to see anyone able to fit a 255 on the cruze especially with a 18" wheel..


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

255/45/18 would be an extremely bad idea. The wheel would both be too wide as well as too big (circumference).


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Is it a stock 18" wheel? Lowered I would go 245/40/18 at most.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dwnsouthboi89 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok I appreciate the help guys!


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Nick, you said a 245 at most... how would a 235-40-18 work with a bilstein lowered set up? I am looking to get the coil over kit and lower it about 1.5". The tires I am looking are the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

It depends on the offset of the wheel and how far down you go.


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

stock ltz rim with factory offset, looking to drop 1.5"


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein was running a 245/40/18 if I remember correctly. Keep the tire size somewhere between 25.9" and 26.3" in diameter. Wherever you're buying it from should list that dimension.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Go 235/45/18


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm lowered on eibach 225/35/19 honestly the front tires when mounted almost hit the strut so without spacers I wouldn't even try a wider wheel. Just my 2cents. Hope it helps.


----------



## dpowell5523 (Oct 1, 2012)

I want to go a little taller as most of mine is highway. anyone run a 225/50R18 instead of a 225/45R18


----------

